# Outlook on more than one computer?



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

This might be one of those Duh! questions.

But I am wondering if I can have my Outlook 2007 on more than one computer? I mean I know I can install the program what I am referring to is teh contents currently residing within my Outlook 2007.

If I were to purchase a laptop and get someone to input all that is currently in Outlook would both Outlook programs on the two separate computers then be able to function?

Would incoming email go to both? If I save an email in one would it save in the other like a mirror sort of?

Or no.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Unless you have a purchased a multi-user licence (or you bought two copies of Outlook each with their own licence), you can legally only have Outlook installed on one computer at any one time. 

That aside, if it's installed on two computers, with the same mail account details on both, you won't get the same messages downloaded to both. This is because when Outlook downloads messages to your inbox, it then deletes them from your mail provider's mail server. It has to do that otherwise you would get the same messages being downloaded over and over again.

Deleting them from the server is the default setting, and it can be changed so they don't get deleted and you can then download the same messages with the other Outlook, but you'll still have the messy problem of duplicates being downloaded to both Outlook's over and over again.

If you want both Outlook's to contain exactly the same messages, the best way is to set up a mail account on only one of them to compose and download messages to. Then at intervals you can "export" everything to the other Outlook using it's "Import & Export" tool.


----------



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh,... thank you.

So what do other people do that like the convenience of outlook and the multiple features it has for storage and what not.

You have your laptop and use what as a replacement product. I have shaw web mail currently. If I am away I can use my contacts and see what has been sent to my mailbox. No files, saved emails, or to do list though.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Often times people that require having ALL of their outlook data in two places, such as a laptop and desktop, will invest in an in-house or hosted exchange server. Exchange is the MS server that houses all of the elements you'd find in your .pst file like contacts, calendar, todo, mail, notes, and everything else. The issue, obviously would be cost, although for some it's not too much to have the convenience. If it's just email you're looking for, then an email host that support IMAP (instead of the normal POP3) will keep your email only data on their servers so that any email client that connects to it will show the same inbox, sent items, delete items, and all other email folders. The other potential could be something like google apps that their google apps sync utility can do what you want, but there's a need to have your email originating on gmail.

There are a few options available, but if you want your outlook experience replicated across multiple machines, the best (not cheapest) option is exchange.


----------



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have heard of g mail. Can it replicate outlook with all outlooks features?
Can I export all information from outlook to gmail and have what outlook offers but on all computers?


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

As djaburg says, you could use IMAP setup which would do what you're looking for.


----------

